
DNC warns candidates: Don't use ZTE or Huawei phones - coloneltcb
https://money.cnn.com/2018/08/03/technology/democratic-national-committee-zte-huawei/index.html
======
tonysdg
Yeah, this strikes me as a bit of FUD. And also fairly low on the totem pole
of "things the DNC should be warning candidates about".

I'd rank any or all of these higher:

\- Don't open email attachments

\- Use a strong password + 2FA

\- Turn on automatic updates

\- Don't run your own email/web server, contract it out to the pros

\- Vet your donors, especially if they're dropping big bucks in return for
"access"

\- If you ain't comfy with it being on the front page of the
Times/WSJ/CNN/Fox/Breitbart/HuffPo/NPR/InfoWars/RT/Youtube, don't (1) send it
in an email, (2) say it at a campaign event, (3) include it in an SMS, (4)
really consider it at all.

Same goes for the RNC and any aspiring politician, to be honest. But worrying
that the Chinese or Russians have installed backdoors in a ZTE or Huawai
phone? Eh, they've got easier and more precise ways to hack your stuff.

~~~
hsienmaneja
It’s not FUD. The manufacturers are aligned with PRC interests, and they are
our adversary.

~~~
ggm
They are not anyone's adversary and the USA is not at war. International trade
is a zero sum game. It's either win-win or its lose-lose. Trumpian phobic anti
Chinese rhetoric is driving to lose-lose.

By all means stoke the anti Chinese hysterical atmosphere but don't expect to
be taken seriously.

ZTE and Huawei devices are fine. 2FA and corporate solutions not homebrew is
all the DNC needs.

~~~
j88439h84
> International trade is a zero sum game.

What do you mean by this? And How does it relate to your broader point?

~~~
ggm
International trade demands that both sides exchange value. If you are made to
buy in US dollars, you wind up having to spend them. The place you spend them
is in the USA. So, stopping people in China from selling you things stops
Chinese investors having US dollars to invest in spending for US goods and
services and financial investment.

Also, it's well understood that if you beggar your neighbour by making the
goods he makes and the goods you make, you can't exchange your goods for his
goods: international trade really does work better when you let both sides
maximise their value into the trade. Simply taking their raw goods or
blockading their cheaper products just doesn't work.

So trade is _not_ adversarial. It's mutual. By definition. Across one
financial year, one presidential term, one tax reconciliation, for one
company? Sure you can exploit an assymetrical relationship. You are just
'shitting in the nest' for everyone else.

What do you think the Chinese do with all the US dollars they earn? Burn them?

~~~
SamReidHughes
The confusion was that you were not using the term "zero-sum game" correctly.
It's the exact opposite.

~~~
ggm
Haha! Nothing like half learned knowledge eh!

~~~
j88439h84
Ya I think this is called a positive-sum game.

